# Using the correct termination methods helps!



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow... Looks like somebody even had the guts to add a new circuit to that panel too. The breaker on the lower left and its conductors look new. That whole panel is "done". Wonder what the UL file number is on that Vise Grip pressure terminal? :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

The rest looked so bad, it took about 10 seconds for me to notice the vice-grips! :blink:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't notiice the vice grips the first time I saw that pic. today!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Is my eyes are teasing me or what ?? on top right breaker i am sure that is alum conductor and look like it was corroed pretty good there and seems that someone did not take extra time to put on anti-oxoide paste.


but overall the breaker box should be replace too much corrosin there i will not even bother add new circuit until this matter is fixed and also the vise grip is the fastest way to volited the code and hard to tell what amparge the breaker that wire is hook up to but i just dont trust that one at all.

Merci , Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It looks like two of the conductors on the main lugs were replaced also. Why bother? 

My gut tells me that's the lower section of a meter/main panel, so the DIY that did all this work was scared to have the utility involved, inspections, yadda, yadda to get this replaced. I have a feeling that this property had a lot of other problems created by the same person that screwed up this panel.


----------



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

The ol saying, Just make it work.:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

wireman3736 said:


> The ol saying, Just make it work.:whistling2:


How often has a customer said this to you... "Can't you just patch it up a little bit, and we'll get you to replace it all real soon?" 

Yeah... right. :no:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> How often has a customer said this to you... "Can't you just patch it up a little bit, and we'll get you to replace it all real soon?"
> 
> Yeah... right. :no:


 
of course i heard the same freaking story too some are so tightfisted with the money and they dont want to spend money on upgrading or replace bad parts 

some of them have simple rules what it work they leave it alone until it break down and cost them plenty to fix it .

Merci , Marc


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Wow... Looks like somebody even had the guts to add a new circuit to that panel too. The breaker on the lower left and its conductors look new. That whole panel is "done". :laughing:


No way I would add a circuit to that panel. I don't want my name associated with THAT. I would have to tell the customer that I wouldn't connect anything to that, and give them a price to replace it.


----------



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

It's a cycle, just make it work, after you make it work the next customer saying- if it's working allright now why should I replace it..:thumbsup:


----------

